# Vom Kammer



## ilovelandonnrick (Oct 11, 2010)

SO my dog is a vom kammer dog, what are her origins?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It might be helpful to post her sire and dam's registered names.


----------



## ilovelandonnrick (Oct 11, 2010)

Her mother is Oxanna Vom Kammer but im not sure about her just yet a I do not get hr papers til im done paying for her. I pay 50$ a month on her. All i know is her mtoher purchased from vom kammer and her father is black bi


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this the breeder you got her from?

vom Kammer German Shepherds

I don't see a female named Oxanna, but most of their dogs, if not all, are west german showline.


----------



## ilovelandonnrick (Oct 11, 2010)

Oxanna was sold to a place called coffe cups farm which is where she is right now, i beleive she is co-owned with them but im not sure


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

I found the link to Vom Kammer Shepherds on here and I think their dogs are beautiful. I did a search on here (how I found this thread) and i saw a lot of posts referring to these dogs as from american show lines. I am no expert, but when I look at the pedigrees of the males and females, they all seem to have SchH1, SchH2 or SchH3 throughout their ancestry. Doesn't that make them working dogs?


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They're German show lines, not American show lines. In order to show under the German system a Schutzhund title is required. That does not make them working lines, however. Keefer is West German show lines, and both of his parents are Schutzhund titled.


----------

